# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  First cycle options for a 38 year old

## yannick35

Hi guys i am really mixed up, i did a cycle when i was 28 years old and most of my gear was fake. I did some Winstrol V don't remember the dosage, Test E 500mg per week, Deca /primo 250mg per week and masteron don't remember the dosage.

This cycle was for 12 weeks, i know that the test E was real because i was eating like a pig and my appetit was out of control, i went from 180 pounds to 210 pounds by the end of my cycle. But i never got pumped like the other guys i saw using the gear from other source. Later i have been told that most of my gear was fake. 

Now older i did tones of reseach but cannot decide what to do, i have been off from weight training for 8 years, been back in training for a year now and would like to get a small cycle in to get things going again.

My stats i am 5 feet 10 inches, my weight is 215 pounds and my bf is 22% tested with a cellular test.

I would rather do a cycle that would not make me gain a lot of weight, but quality mass that i can work with afterward. My diet is in check. Because in know that diet is 80% of the equation.

I also have some hair loss so i know i should add finastiride to limit that too.

What would be best in my case, i don't want to touch anything too strong like Dianabol , or huge amount of testosteron.

Searching the internet only makes me more confused, some sites say the Equipose and Winstrol V would be great, others advise against it, some say testosteron only, some say stack it with deca, other primobolan .

What would be a good PCT afterward?.... all of this is for September because i want to train naturally all summer.

Also my sport medecin will follow me during my cycle so everything will be fine.

Thanks everyone.

----------


## CMB

This is what I would do as a cycle in your situation.

Test e at 400mgs for 12 weeks.
Anavar at 80mgs for the last 6 weeks.

You may want to add 20mgs of dbol for the first 4 weeks. Something to kickstart your cycle.

OR 

You could run test prop in place of the testosterone e. You would have to do some researching on the dosages for that. 

For either cycle I reccomend the old fashion SERMs pct
clomid 100/50/50/50
Nolva 40/20/20/20 

good luck  :Smilie:

----------


## yannick35

Thanks that sounds great i will give it a shot, lets see if i can find all of theses, i have a source right now for Test e and deca but i will look into anavar , might have some D-bol too.

----------


## lovbyts

You are only 38, go back to the Kids room.... LOL

Since your first/other cycle was pretty much bunk why not keep it simple and stick with Test E? OK adding the Anavar is not a bad idea but dont think to much. No Deca yet until you know how your body reacts to a test cycle.

----------


## Vettester

Agree with lovbyts ... Keep it simple the first go around. You'll be surprised what Test by itself can do.

----------


## joe the boss

time for me to jump in the water. and yes i am a newbie to this. 43 yrs old.
5'9 215lb- bloated gut and a weak a$$ core.with some fat. also i need help with my diet. the other areas are good. my doc gave me prescrip for test cyp. i take 1 cc amonth. i want to know what can i do to step it up. i keep reading about cycles but i dont understand the conversions for cc's to mg or ml. should i split the 1 cc dose up 4 dosages or what. i dont think 1 cc a week sounds right. ok you can stop laughing already cause you know i am new to this but i am trying to get going the right way. i would like to get to about 225lbs. no six pack needed just want to be able to come out of my shirt at the beach . and shut up my daughter who is always making fun of my stomach. thanks for the help. remember- always go hard or stay home. oh yeah will i need a pct aftrewards.

----------


## yannick35

Guys i did try Test E in my first cycle made me eat like crazy, i am willing to give it a shot again but i really dont want to put on bodyfat i have enough of this already.

Also can Test E work like Deca by lubrificating joints? this is another of my options i want to fix my body as well.

I did see a guy at my old gym on Test only and he was pertty cut up, not sure what kind of diet he was on but he was around 45 years old and quite a lot of BF when he started but in the end is muscles where very impressive and he got cut like crazy.....

What dosage should i use for Test E..... its pertty easy to find as well.

Thanks guys

----------


## kaju

> Guys i did try Test E in my first cycle made me eat like crazy, i am willing to give it a shot again but i really dont want to put on bodyfat i have enough of this already.
> 
> Also can Test E work like Deca by lubrificating joints? this is another of my options i want to fix my body as well.
> 
> I did see a guy at my old gym on Test only and he was pertty cut up, not sure what kind of diet he was on but he was around 45 years old and quite a lot of BF when he started but in the end is muscles where very impressive and he got cut like crazy.....
> 
> What dosage should i use for Test E..... its pertty easy to find as well.
> 
> Thanks guys


since this is not your first cycle I recomend 200mg twice a week.

----------


## yannick35

Thanks Kaju but what kind of muscle gains can i expect from this, also will i be retaining water? will this help with my ligaments and tendon problem. I don't want to gain fat either

Thanks

----------


## lovbyts

If you have done much reading you will have seen it 1000s of times; it all depends on your diet and work out routine.

Since I have been on HRT and done a couple cycles I have NEVER (knock on wood) gained any fat. I keep getting more and more vascular. My GF says Ohhh to much spaghetti in your legs, arms etc at first but it's growing on her. LOL

I love it and it will be my first summer I have been vascular.

----------


## yannick35

> If you have done much reading you will have seen it 1000s of times; it all depends on your diet and work out routine.
> 
> Since I have been on HRT and done a couple cycles I have NEVER (knock on wood) gained any fat. I keep getting more and more vascular. My GF says Ohhh to much spaghetti in your legs, arms etc at first but it's growing on her. LOL
> 
> I love it and it will be my first summer I have been vascular.


Yes been doing lots of research actually but last time i did a cycle which was 10 years ago i had test E in it and that made me eat all the time, this is the part that scares me a bit.

I manage to shed some unwanted fat in the gut and worst love handles and i don't want it back.

But if i stay in small dosage i guess i should be fine.

----------


## yannick35

What if i use test enhantate for 12-15 weeks at 250ml per week, i have a source of legit test e. Thanks guys

----------


## kaju

> Thanks Kaju but what kind of muscle gains can i expect from this, also will i be retaining water? will this help with my ligaments and tendon problem. I don't want to gain fat either
> 
> Thanks


You will have a noticable gain in muscles. the water retention will be determined mostly from you rdiet. the longer the ester the more of a chance for water retention but it can be controlled naturaly and/or with pills. on the fat read what lovebyts wrote.

----------


## yannick35

> You will have a noticable gain in muscles. the water retention will be determined mostly from you rdiet. the longer the ester the more of a chance for water retention but it can be controlled naturaly and/or with pills. on the fat read what lovebyts wrote.


Special thanks to everyone, you guys are just great. I will start with 250ml per week and for sure control diet.

I have been getting some pertty good results using Kre Alkalyn and Glutamine along with a good diet. 

All of my weight are going up, nothing to brag about but my bench is near 200 pounds now, i have not lifted that much since i got injured 9 years ago. A bit of tension in the upper back but nothing i cannot handle, and i am not done with my back treatments yet so by September i should be good to go full blast.

----------

